# Just got my 600EX...



## thundermonkey (Jun 29, 2012)

...now what?

I'm a video guy first, stills is a hobby for now. I was taking a few shots under a tent and everything was so ridiculously dark, no matter what settings that I realized just as with video, light is really important, so I got myself a flash. The latest and greatest bad boy.

So, now what?

The manual is huge, way larger than that of my 60D, and I would like some help as to where to begin. Do I start with the manual and learn how to sync up with the camera and how to use it? Or are there websites that are more valuable in giving me a crash course. I think I won't actually use it until I have some understanding of it, even though I am the type of person that usually likes to "figure it out" I realise this may be a bit much to just simply figure out.

So, just looking for suggestions on how to proceed. I also bought a flashbender, if that matters.

Cheers!


----------

